# Разное > Курилка >  Помощь достойному офицеру

## Казанец

Номер счёта рядом с экранчиком ролика. Работает, проверено. Краткий коммент М.Калашникова в самом начале ролика:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7w...xXNUb25RqxtoeA

----------

